# Donny Info please



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

What time is it opening to I.H.S members and none I.H.S members?
Is it £5 for none I.H.S members. is it shutting at 5 p.m like last time? Do you know of any shops and that going again, is Genetic Gems coming?
Jake


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

good question mate . I was wondering the same thing ...anyone know ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

10:15 am for members, 10:45 am for members, being a sunday I thought it'd shut at 4 but it may well be 5pm, I have no idea.. It was £5 for non members . £2.50 for members last year so I imagine it will be the same again.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

10:45 for non members :whistling2:


Genetic Gems will be there.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> 10:45 for non members :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Genetic Gems will be there.


Thats what I meant :blush:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

any one know if spidershop.co.uk are going again


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

mike mc said:


> any one know if spidershop.co.uk are going again


i hope so, i want more slings again lol. Any one know a list of shops turning up?
Jake


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> i hope so, i want more slings again lol. Any one know a list of shops turning up?
> Jake


Only invert or dry goods shops can sell...


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Lee should be there


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone know what date it is on? I suppose that would help me get there lol :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sunday 8th June


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Sunday 8th June


ahh, thanks :lol2:

i should hopefully be there! whoo for buying another million reps :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> ahh, thanks :lol2:
> 
> i should hopefully be there! whoo for buying another million reps :lol2:


Leave some for the rest of us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Jake89 said:


> i hope so, i want more slings again lol. Any one know a list of shops turning up?
> Jake


 
just called lee today and he wont be attending as hes at another show,shame as last year he had loads of t's at great prices,they need to put a list of whos attending and sellling what.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

mike mc said:


> just called lee today and he wont be attending as hes at another show,shame as last year he had loads of t's at great prices,they need to put a list of whos attending and sellling what.


quite a few people with tables dont know what they are taking until a fews days before so its hard to predict


----------

